# Oman Visa For Clerk - Anyone?



## arazas (Jul 17, 2012)

I need to go Oman for spending Eid Holidays but I have Followup Clerk Visa of UAE thus I am not elgible to get the VISA on arrival.

Any way out?

Oman consulate never respond any phone call.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

arazas said:


> I need to go Oman for spending Eid Holidays but I have Followup Clerk Visa of UAE thus I am not elgible to get the VISA on arrival.
> 
> Any way out?
> 
> Oman consulate never respond any phone call.


Pre-arranged visas are not difficult to get. Check the relevant websites (not sure if you will find all info) or go to the ocnsulate in person. They would have shorter working hours due to Ramadan


----------

